# what reptiles can live at room temp and no extra lighting?



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

hi im asking this question because ive got a blue tounge and a tokay and ive just upgraded my tanks thanks to RAVIN REPTILES doing me a phat deal safe again si!!!!!!!!!!,so ive got 2 spare 3ft tanks and spare live food left over but im running up the electric bill as it is what do u rekon people







thanks


----------



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

i do mean live happily and not just exist!!!!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Reptiles don't use as much electric as you might think. There are some amphibians that would be ok at room temp.


----------



## king_pin_234 (Feb 17, 2008)

*reptiles*

hi there i have a bosc lizard that is at room tempreture and hes very lively and healthy.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

euuughhhh chav speak


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Mush said:


> euuughhhh chav speak


 
:lol2:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Crested and gargoyle geckos I think are happy at room temp.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

king_pin_234 said:


> hi there i have a bosc lizard that is at room tempreture and hes very lively and healthy.


 
You need heating. Boscs need a basking temp of around 110*F.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> You need heating. Boscs need a basking temp of around 110*F.


 
yep, a bosc will not be able to digest food at room temp and need a basking spot of at least 105 


i would say as long as your room was not too cold, crested geckos or gargoyle geckos would be fine


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

As said, the Rhacs should do fine at room temperature, as would Goniurosaurus (Cave Geckos) and Pygmy Chameleons.

Of course, this is based on the assumption that the room doesn't get too cold at night


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cresties, Gargoyle, i think any rhacodactylus would be fine


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

king_pin_234 said:


> hi there i have a bosc lizard that is at room tempreture and hes very lively and healthy.


:blowup:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

cresties can but i still use a 5%uvb with mine.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

king_pin_234 said:


> hi there i have a bosc lizard that is at room tempreture and hes very lively and healthy.


ROOM TEMPERATURE>> where do you live??

jees..


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

mc 2ooze said:


> hi im asking this question because ive got a blue tounge and a tokay and ive just upgraded my tanks thanks to RAVIN REPTILES doing me a phat deal safe again si!!!!!!!!!!,so ive got 2 spare 3ft tanks and spare live food left over but im running up the electric bill as it is what do u rekon people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a leopard gecko who does not require heatmat until around 10 at night-7am. you could have a few for the size tanks you have, and there are some great morphs!


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

what about amphibians?? id say theres more of them then lizards?


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

king_pin_234 said:


> hi there i have a bosc lizard that is at room tempreture and hes very lively and healthy.


this must be a joke.



Mush said:


> euuughhhh chav speak


phat init m8


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

:bash:i hope he is joking aboutn the bosc!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

See the 18+ thread, if you can.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> See the 18+ thread, if you can.


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> As said, the Rhacs should do fine at room temperature, as would Goniurosaurus (Cave Geckos) and Pygmy Chameleons.
> 
> Of course, this is based on the assumption that the room doesn't get too cold at night


 
You can keep Pygmy chameleons at room temp????


Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks 2 every 1 who replyed i figured if i put 1 of my 3ft x 1ft x 1ft ontheskinkviv the heat from the bulb hanging in the skinks creates a nice ground temp of 102 f in the hottest place thats straight off the glass no substrate or bark inbetween and a genral air temp of 85 f. i would get a floresent if i needed 1 and i live in england for the person who asked so this may change any previous suggestions so the list starts here people thanks again oh yeah cold end reading is around 85 f and amphibs and lizzys please.....


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

king_pin_234 said:


> hi there i have a bosc lizard that is at room tempreture and hes very lively and healthy.


get a lamp on it quick (by the way a fair few bosc owners consider uv a must too)


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

*What size viv is best for a pygmy cham?*

*What about an exo-terra 45x45x60?*



*Thanks*
*Phil* : victory:


----------



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

so bosc yes or no and same about pygmys and what else?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Bosc realy shouldnt be at room temp :lol2:



Phil


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Since when has african savannah been the same temp as a UK house? 

I thought not, get some heating in there! Before he suffers anymore.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no responsible keeper, is going to keep a animal that needs a hot spot that high, without heat, thats not fair on the animal for one its not healthy, the lad that said he does needs to take a careful look at whether he should even be keeping the animal.


----------



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

alright alright i get it that dude who keeps a bosc without a heat lamp is wrong WHAT ELSE CAN I HAVE LET ME KNOW?


----------



## mc 2ooze (Feb 17, 2008)

so far i goT CRESTED,GARGOYLE,CAVE, LEOPARD GECKOS AND RACHS are these all right under the conditions i specified and what else can i have?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Pygmy chams's



Phil : victory:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

skimsa said:


> get a lamp on it quick (by the way a fair few bosc owners consider uv a must too)


you don`t need uv and neither do you need a basking temp of 110+
85 to 95 is plenty in fact a constant of 75 to 85 is enough they behave perfectly normal at these temps given the right diet.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Ok im going to jump in here since noone else has and say that with the temp readings you just said (85F cool end) none of the Rhacodactylus geckos will do well. That rules out Crested Geckos and Gargoyle geckos as the 2 most commonly kept Rhacodactylus (the ones people had suggested). Rhacodactylus geckos cannot be kept over 80F for any period of time, and even an hour at 85F or over can will will result in fatality, brain damage etc. So with an ambient temp of 85F they wouldnt even last hours. 

I think Fat Tailed geckos and Leopard geckos would be optimal in those temps if i'm right?


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

darwengray said:


> you don`t need uv and neither do you need a basking temp of 110+
> 85 to 95 is plenty in fact a constant of 75 to 85 is enough they behave perfectly normal at these temps given the right diet.


Where do you get this information from? how many boscs have you seen living in these conditions?

To the OP cresties and gargoyles are a no anyway if anyone had read the viv sizes you mentioned 3x1x1 right? this means it must be a terrestrial (ground dwelling) lizard, or an amphib that doesn't need much height so things like dart frogs I would imagine would be a no no too although I do not know much about amphibs in general.

You would be better keeping the vivs empty, visit a few shops and go for something you like rather than getting a random lizard just cuz you have a viv that would be suitable


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

just had a look in a book and it says they don't need ultra violet light if supplemented properly so might have got it from there. in this country I prob would to be on the safe side, definitely a heat lamp! but i'm no expert!


----------



## ian wilson (Nov 24, 2006)

Actully no Goniurosaurus should be kept at room temp except for cooling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ian wilson (Nov 24, 2006)

actually no Goniurosaurus should be kept at room temps except for cooling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

garter snakes or any uk spiecies will be fine at room temp. woud be advisable to add perhamps a small heat mat for localized heat.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

ian wilson said:


> Actully no Goniurosaurus should be kept at room temp except for cooling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
We can agree to disagree then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

